# 26" ariens modified to 52" ariens



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

I have a 1970s or early 80s snow blower front from an Ariens. I bought the blower from a guy who made a 52" ATV snowblower out of 2 26" in Ariens. I believe the gear box ratio is 10:1. I have a 14 inch impeller with four fans. I need to know if I make the gearbox 20:1 will it slow down the intake from the auger to the impeller so I can throw the snow farther? I have a 4 inch pulley for the engine and a 12 inch pulley for the blower. This gives me an impeller speed of 1200 RPM. I don't know how to figure out what is the best gear ratio for the width of the blower and the size of the auger to make the machine work at optimal Performance. Anyone who knows anything about how this would work please comment on this post. I would sooner make a blower from scratch for my four wheeler, then buy one for $7,000. Thanks in advance everyone. I'm also new to the group.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

You need to upload a picture. That should be cool to look at. I can't help you on ratios, but the larger the pulley the faster the shaft turns. A fast turning shaft is a good thing.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

If your engine is running at 3600 rpm with a 4" engine pulley and a 12" impeller pulley the impeller shaft will be just under 1200 rpm. The effective drive position on the belt is about half the depth of the belt so that reduces the effective sizes of those pulleys I think.

A snowblower gearbox is typically 10:1 so the Auger will run at about 120 rpm when the impeller is running at 1200 rpm. If you drop the ratio to 20:1 then the Auger will be running at 60 rpm when the impeller is running at 1200 rpm. Less snow would likely be moved to the impeller when the auger is running at 60 rpm than if it were running at 120 rpm.


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok. So maybe I'll put it 15:1. Dont wanna go to low that I dont have enough snow to throw in the impeller housing. I have a 15hp 420cc engine running the blower. I also wanna make the chute out of teflon to create less snow drag and hopefully throw the snow farther. I will take a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 2014ATVBLOWER

If you are going to also use two 24" but only one impeller how do you expect to disconnect the impeller from the auger to change the ratio ?? You can speed both impeller and auger up or slow both down by changing the motors pulley or the pulley it drives but I don't know a way you can change just the auger or impeller separate of the other.
That ratio is determined by the gears in the augers gearbox. Have you found gears you can swap in there to change the ratio to your desired 20 or 15:1 ??

Is this the one where he's using one of the buckets cut in half and then added to each side of the other so there is one impeller in the center ??
.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The easier way of doing it is to have the stock lower impeller pulley with a stock OD pulley on the engine and just go slower into the snow if need be. Between the torque of the engine and you controlling how fast you go into the snow you should be ok.

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Pictures will help a lot. Is this 2 gearboxes, and 2 impellers? Working like 2 separate 26" blowers sitting next to each other? 

Or 1 impeller, 1 gearbox, with an extra-long (~52") shaft for the augers? 

If it's 1 gearbox, and 52" of augers, you need to consider the strength of that auger gearbox. It would now have twice as much resistance on it. And even using the proper shear pins, they would be allowing up to twice as much torque to be applied to the gearbox, before they break, assuming you hit something with several sections of augers at once. 
Running it as a pair of 26" blowers next to each other seems more reliable. Each gearbox, impeller, etc, is only seeing its normal load and throughput of snow. 

Either way, using 2 belts from the engine is a good idea, that's probably too much power to reliably be handled by a single belt. 

Simply lining the chute with a slippery material is probably enough, vs actually making a new teflon chute (apologies if this is what you meant). I bought one of those roll-up selds, and plan to line my chute with that material, to make it glide better. An appropriate sheet of teflon is probably even better, though almost certainly more expensive.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know if he is the same guy, but a few years ago a member here was making a dual blower from two Ariens shells and a 15 hp? motor for his quad. I can't find the posts, but I did see this unit mounted and powered by a lawn tractor.


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

Ya it's one single blower. Guy I bought it from cut the ends off a 26" and the middle out of the other 26" and put them together. So one 52" unit with a single 14" 4 blade impeller. Impeller turns 1200 rpm and augers turn 120. 10:1 ratio. I will get a pick tomorrow. Thanks for the help so far guys. Oh and I have 1 gearbox I will get gears made specifically for this modification.


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

I tore down the blower. Just a shell now. Still debating on reducing the auger speed from 10:1 to 15:1. But if I swap in a 6 blade impeller, rather than the stock 4 fan in the 14" impeller housing, I think I could keep the current 10:1 gear box ratio, and the blower would handle it. I do have a 15hp 420cc engine as a power plant. Also, I have a piece of teflon and was thinking of making a chute with it. I'll have to get a picture. I keep forgetting.


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

Ariens gear box (10394 stamped on it) And blower housing. I have no clue what I'm doing lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're building a Franken-Blower, that's what you're doing. The hard part is trying to give you some guidance since you're going where no man has gone before :icon-rolleyes:

I tried looking up a Bercomac of that size and it didn't give any detailed info other that a 4 blade 15" impeller. Deere even less. I'm not sure if we have a resident genius to help you but if there is one this is likely your best hope.
Keep posting, love to see how this turns out.

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

"Franken-Blower" is the word for sure, heck a 42 inch lawn tractor blower ready made. lists for only $1200.00 bucks


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm going for bearings, and shafts this morning. I believe I figured out how to make the impeller fans too. I know it's a big job, but I like a challenge. Plus it's cheaper than buying a new one that fits my bike perfect for 5grand. If I'm lucky my rebuilt wont even cost me $500. I'll keep you all posted. Any input is much appreciated 👍


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

2014ATVBLOWER said:


> I tore down the blower. Just a shell now. Still debating on reducing the auger speed from 10:1 to 15:1. But if I swap in a 6 blade impeller, rather than the stock 4 fan in the 14" impeller housing, I think I could keep the current 10:1 gear box ratio, and the blower would handle it. I do have a 15hp 420cc engine as a power plant. Also, I have a piece of teflon and was thinking of making a chute with it. I'll have to get a picture. I keep forgetting.


I have a 6 blade impeller in place of the stock 3 blade. It works well in the small wet snowfalls we have had this year. I do not see why a 6 blade would allow you to run a stock 10:1 auger ratio while the 4 blade would need a custom 15:1 ratio and likely a new gearbox to accommodate the larger gears center lines. My impeller runs at a bit over 1100 rpm so the auger at about 110 rpm (not measured) so I don't understand the need to run the auger any slower. The snow needs to be forced to the center of the bucket so I would think a slower auger speed would be less effective. Why not put your effort into adding 16" augers that are likely more effective than the 14" augers you likely have now (Ariens Pro has 16" augers and 14 impeller while Platinum has 14" augers and 14" impeller).


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

Town, I'm just gonna make a 6 blade impeller, and leave the 10:1 gear box alone. I thought I had a 3 inch drive pulley it was only a 2.5. 900rpm on the impeller speed, not 1200 like I thought. It's all a trial and error. I'll post more pics as I build. Thanks for the info👍


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

Need more power! I have a 16 hp (Briggs single) Gravely 4-wheel tractor with a 38" blower and in a good snow of 20" or more it really struggles on a full pass. Low range 1st gear is too fast!! For big snow you need a narrow blower and a big engine. But it looks like a fun project!!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My 6 blade impeller is an Ariens stock item for the 1336 Pro model (of a few years ago) and was made near Montreal Quebec Canada. Here is what it looks like. It is built quite differently to the 3 or 4 blade impellers and is a closer fit to the housing. Each blade is 4" wide and 4" deep.

The SHO engine double pulley is 2.75" in diameter and the corresponding impeller pulley is 8.5" in diameter. 

Good luck.


----------



## 2014ATVBLOWER (Dec 2, 2018)

Franken Blower complete. Got 8 inches of fluffy today. Works ok, but needs minor mods. New chute, bigger drive pulley, and that's it. Will try and take a small video soon.


----------

